# Firewire (IEEE 1394, iLink) DV



## hash (Sep 7, 2007)

Necesito implementar una interfaz Firewire DV entre un módulo de una cámara termográfica y un PC. 
El sistema constaría de un microcontrolador/DSP encargado de leer los datos (qué viene pixel a pixel sin ningún tipo de formato) del puerto paralelo del módulo de la cámara, formatearlos a DV y posteriormente transmitirlos por un puerto del micro hacia una interfaz firewire (basada en los chips TSB de Texas instruments), para posteriormente hacer el tratamiento de datos en el PC.

El problema que tengo reside en que trendría que diseñar toda la circuitería y mandarla fabricar (con el coste que supone una PCB unitaria) sin poder testarla, ya que no encuentro ningún tipo de placa de desarollo para los chips de texas.

Si alguien conoce algún kit de desarrollo que venga con un microcontrolador o dsp y tenga ya la interfaz firewire implementada (no hace falta que sea la de texas), le agradecría que me ayudara.

Por otro lado, me gustaría si alguien conoce algún fabricante que tenga el codec de DV desarrollado para microcontroladores o DSP (sé que algunos fabricantes te facilitan los firmware de los interfaces con las placas de desarrollo) porque me supondría un gran ahorro de tiempo de desarrollo.

Un saludo, y gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2007)

Podrias plantearte  utilizar USB que es mas standard y convertiro en una "webcam"
Revisa la tasa de trasferencia/ fotogramas por segundo, no sea que la camara de pocas foos y en realidad no sea necesario un firewire.

Esimportante conocer l numero deframes por segundo, piensa que si debes almacenar la imagen la cosas complica con memorias externas


Es que he visto muy poca información sobre ello, claro que USB tampoco., per algo mas

http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php?search=&keyword=firewire
http://www.firewire-1394.com/

.Sle muy cara una cámara termográfica, que son como las termopilas y similares?


----------



## hash (Sep 11, 2007)

Primero, gracias por tu ayuda Tiopepe

Lo de USB es inviable, ya que la cámara tiene una frecuencia de refresco de 50 hz y es de alta definición. No hay placas de desarrolo USB los suficientemente rápidas, vaya yo no las he encontrado, dado que aunque se supone que la velocidad del USB 2.0 es hasta 480 mbits/seg, los puertos USB de los micros no suelen ir a más de 12 Mbits/seg.

De todas formas, en uno de los enlaces que me diste encontré un convertidor de vídeo analógico a firewire DV y casualmente a la cámara se le puede implementar una salida de vídeo anlógico facilmente, así que creo que probaré por ahí, dado que me va a suponer un ahorro considerable de tiempo.

Por otra parte, si te soy sincero no soy especialista en temas ópticos y no sé realmente muy bien como funcionan las cámaras termográficas en la parte de adquisición de datos, pero efectivamente son bastante caras, en función de las prestaciones entre 5.000 y 30.000 euros.

Un saludo.

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Menudo disgusto, yo que queria una....tendre que esperar que baje el precio.


Cuidado con los convertidores de video, piensa que estamos hablando de una capturadora de video, te recomiendo que antes te informes un poco ya que hay muchas que solo toman medios campos, o sea 312 o menos resolucion. En esto hay tambien categorias.

Por que no utilizar una tarjeta capturadora PCI (capturadora no sintonizadora)

No se si te servirá
http://www.imagendv.com/dvin.htm


----------

